# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  N-Channel Mosfet - Help!

## nathanas

Παιδιά, θέλω να φτιάξω από arduino έναν controller για τα φώτα της κουζίνας μου.
Αγόρασα ένα N-channel Mosfet (IRFZ48N) αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το λειτουργήσω ως διακόπτη.
Το ποδαράκι 1(Gate) είναι αυτό στο οποίο δίνω θετικές τάσεις για να διαρέεται ρεύμα από το ποδαράκι 2 στο 3.
Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται αυτό. Και χωρίς να δώσω τάση στο ποδαράκι 1, πάλι το 2 &3 άγει....

Τι συνδέω λάθος? Θα μπορούσε να μου στείλει κανείς κανένα link ή κανένα tutorial να τα αξηγεί κάπως καλύτερα? Γιατί από google δεν βρίσκω κάτι στην περίπτωση μου που ανάβει εξαρχής, χωρίς να δώσω Vgate.

Τα φώτα της κουζίνας είναι στα 220Volt / 2.5A.

----------


## FILMAN

Φίλε Νίκο με MOSFET μπορείς να ελέγξεις συνεχείς τάσεις, όχι εναλασσόμενες... Για αυτή τη δουλειά θες triac... Εκτός αν χρησιμοποιήσεις μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης σε συνδυασμό με MOSFET. Η πηγή S πρέπει να είναι ενωμένη στη γείωση του κυκλώματος ισχύος και του κυκλώματος ελέγχου που πρέπει να είναι ίδιες... Τι θα κάνεις μ' αυτό; Επίσης το IRFZ48 που λες αντέχει τάσεις μέχρι 60V, οπότε εσύ δίνοντάς του 230V το διάλυσες... Και μάλιστα AC... Επίσης για να κάνεις ρύθμιση φωτεινότητας έτσι, οι παλμοί που σου δίνει ο μικροελεγκτής πρέπει νάναι σε συγχρονισμό με την τάση του δικτύου.

----------


## nathanas

Θέλω να το τοποθετήσω σε κύκλωμα που έχω ήδη και ανάβουν τα φώτα με PIR. Το ζήτημα είναι πως το ρελεδάκι που είχα βάλει ήταν σπαστικό, και θέλω κατι αθόρυβο.
Πήγα σε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών ρωτώντας αν υπάρχει κάτι σαν τρανζίστορ για λειτουργία ως διακόπτη σε εναλλασόμμενες τάσεις. Και μου πρότeiναν το Mosfet. Τους έδωσα ότι στοιχεία τους έδωσα και εδώ.
Ουσιαστικά θέλω κάποιο εξάρτημα που κάνει ακριβως την ίδια χρήση με το τρανζίστορ αλλά σε εναλλασόμενα ρεύματα, αλλά να δίνω για trigger συνεχείς τάσεις. Με λίγα λόγια ψάχνω για μόνιμη αντικατάσταση του ρελέ.
Θέλω να κάνω τα φώτα του σπιτιού όλα αυτόματα, αλλά είναι λες και οπλίζουν τα Magnum καθώς περπατάω στον χώρο.

----------


## FILMAN

Μια και απότι βλέπω δεν είσαι και πολύ εξοικειωμένος με τα ηλεκτρονικά θα σου πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα στατικό ρελέ. Πρόκειται για ένα μη ηλεκτρομηχανικό εξάρτημα που συμπεριφέρεται περίπου όπως τα κοινά ρελέ, παρέχει και γαλβανική απομόνωση. Στα Αγγλικά λέγεται Solid State Relay, ή μόνο τα αρχικά: SSR. Κάποιος πιο εξοικειωμένος θα χρησιμοποιούσε ίσως ένα σκέτο triac ή θα "έφτιαχνε" ένα SSR χρησιμοποιώντας ένα triac και ένα κατάλληλο οπτοζεύκτη π.χ. TLP3063. Και μη ρωτάς πωλητές για τεχνικά θέματα. Δεν είναι ηλεκτρονικοί. Παρεμπιπτόντως, σε ποιο μαγαζί έγινε η δοσοληψία;

----------


## nathanas

σε κατάστημα στο κεντρο χαλανδρίου...
τα ssr μου κάνουν μια χαρά.

----------


## FILMAN

Κλεοπάτρα;

----------


## klik

π.χ. http://www.crydom.com/en/Products/Catalog/c_x.pdf
(π.χ. CX240D5 δηλαδή έλεγχος με dc 3-15V, φορτίο 240Vdc/5A, zero crossing -αν δεν θες dimming-)

----------


## nathanas

Αν θέλω να έχω dimming effects, χρειάζομαι το TRIAC?
To  CX240D5, ξέρει κανείς αν θα το βρώ στον Φανό στο κέντρο ή ακόμη καλύτερα, κοντά στην Αγία Παρασκευή ή Χαλάνδρι? Και πόσο κοστίζει περίπου? Περισσότερα από ένα ρελέ?

Τελικά είναι πανάκριβα τα SSR, θέλω να παίξω με TRIAC. 
Δηλαδή με Triac, μπορώ να δώσω DC+ στο Gate και να έρθουν σε επαφή MT1 & MT2? Έτσι απλά? 
Κάποιο απλό TRIAC για 3-5Α, πως λέγεται ακριβώς να κατέβω αν είναι αύριο κέντρο να πάρω ένα?

Σόρρυ για τις αστείες ερωτήσεις αλλά έχω περάσει και το μάθημα των triac στην σχολή και δεν τα έχω δει ποτέ να χρησιμοποιούνται.

----------


## mariosm

Παρε ενα ΒΤ139. Ειναι αρκετο για το φορτιο σου

----------


## klik

Τα SSR 220V/5A έχουν περίπου 14ευρω.

TRIAC έχουν εσωτερικά και τα SSR για AC και σε απαλάσουν απο το μπελά να το κάνεις εσύ.

Αν έχει zero crossing δεν γίνεται dimming με TRIAC (εκτός αν εκμεταλευτείς άλλες παραμέτρους του TRIAC, π.χ. ρεύμα συγκράτησης), οπότε για dimming ΜΗΝ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ zero crossing.

Εφόσον πας για triac, θα βάλεις triac και οπτοζεύκτη φυσικά.

Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ για γενικής μορφής κυκλώματα http://www.sullivan-county.com/ele/triacs2.htm

----------


## nathanas

Το MOC3041 είχε ο Φανός αλλά μου είπε ότι κάνει.

Στην περίπτωση με τα φώτα μου που δεν έχω μικρό power factor, τοποθετώ την 39Ω αντίσταση ή μήπως χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη?
Θα χρησιμοποιήσω το BT139X triac.
Στην σελίδα 6 έχει παράδειγμα με δύο triac ενώ στην σελ.5 με ένα. Σε τι εξυπηρετεί η χρήση του δεύτερου?

To datasheet:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data.../MOC3041-M.pdf

----------


## FILMAN

> Το MOC3041 είχε ο Φανός αλλά μου είπε ότι κάνει.
> 
> (Ναι, αλλά θα χρειαστεί να οδηγήσεις το LED του με τουλάχιστον 20mA. Ενώ αν έπαιρνες το TLP3063 θα αρκούσε να το οδηγήσεις με τουλάχιστον 5mA. Και θα άντεχε και σε 600V, ενώ το MOC3041 αντέχει μέχρι 400V. Κάνει πάντως. Αρκεί να έχεις διαθέσιμα τα 20mA.)
> 
> Στην περίπτωση με τα φώτα μου που δεν έχω μικρό power factor, τοποθετώ την 39Ω αντίσταση ή μήπως χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη?
> 
> (Την αντίσταση των 39Ω και τον πυκνωτή σε σειρά με αυτή δεν χρειάζεται να τα βάλεις. Δεν θα δημιουργούνται υπερτάσεις εκεί αφού ο οπτοζεύκτης που πήρες είναι zero crossing και το triac από τη φύση του αποκόπτει μόνο αν το ρεύμα που διαρρέι τα Α1 και Α2 γίνει 0).
> 
> Θα χρησιμοποιήσω το BT139X triac.
> ...



Αυτό που βλέπεις στη σελίδα 6 είναι θυρίστορ και όχι triac. Άγει μόνο προς μια κατεύθυνση, οπότε για να περάσουν κανονικά και οι δυο ημιπερίοδοι του εναλασσόμενου ρεύματος θα πρέπει να βάλεις δυο τέτοια αντιπαράλληλα. Αντίθετα το triac άγει και προς τις δυο κατευθύνσεις οπότε περνάνε και οι δυο ημιπερίοδοι.

----------


## nathanas

> Αυτό που βλέπεις στη σελίδα 6 είναι θυρίστορ και όχι triac. Άγει μόνο προς μια κατεύθυνση, οπότε για να περάσουν κανονικά και οι δυο ημιπερίοδοι του εναλασσόμενου ρεύματος θα πρέπει να βάλεις δυο τέτοια αντιπαράλληλα. Αντίθετα το triac άγει και προς τις δυο κατευθύνσεις οπότε περνάνε και οι δυο ημιπερίοδοι.
> Ναι, αλλά θα χρειαστεί να οδηγήσεις το LED του με  τουλάχιστον 20mA. Ενώ αν έπαιρνες το TLP3063 θα αρκούσε να το οδηγήσεις  με τουλάχιστον 5mA. Και θα άντεχε και σε 600V, ενώ το MOC3041 αντέχει  μέχρι 400V. Κάνει πάντως. Αρκεί να έχεις διαθέσιμα τα 20mA



 Εγώ τροφοδοτώ το MOC3041 με 1.2Volts, αλλά το ρεύμα που διαρρέεται από το pin 1 είναι 14.5mA, που σημαίνει πως έχω πρόβλημα.Και δεν "κλείνουν" ποτέ τα ΜΤ1 & ΜΤ2.
Πέρα από αυτό τα 5 Volt έρχονται απο arduino, και δεν υποστηρίζει πολλά mA, οπότε πρέπει να σκεφτώ για το TLP3063. Που μποώ να το βρω άμεσα? Μήπως γνωρίζεις φίλε μου?

----------


## FILMAN

Το έχει ο Φανός. Αλλά και με το MOC3041 μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά αν βάλεις ένα μικρό mosfet π.χ. BS170 ή ένα μικρό τρανζίστορ π.χ. BC337 ή BC547 (με αντίσταση σε σειρά με τη βάση, ε!) μεταξύ του μ/ε και του οπτοζεύκτη. Η είσοδος του οπτοζεύκτη είναι ένα σκέτο LED οπότε φυσικά χρειάζεται αντίσταση σε σειρά για περιορισμό του ρεύματος και φυσικά επίσης έχει πολικότητα. Για οδήγηση με 5V βάλε αντίσταση 180Ω σε σειρά με το πιν 1 ή 2 του οπτοζεύκτη (το ίδιο είναι). Δοκίμασε να δώσεις 5V από το τροφοδοτικό του συστήματος να δεις αν δουλεύει, και μετά το κάνεις με τον μ/ε.

----------


## nathanas

Χρησιμοποιώντας το MOC3041 και το BT139X δεν μπορώ να το δουλέψω ούτε από τροφοδοτικό.
5 Volt στο pin1 του MOC , παρεμβάλοντας σε σειρά αντίσταση 180Ω. 
Pin2 στο Ground του τροφοδοτικού μου.
Pin4 tou MOC, sto G του BT139 (pin3)
Pin6 tou MOC sto  MT1 tou ΒΤ139(pin1), παρεμβαλοντας αντίσταση 382Ω 1/2W (δεν έχω 360Ω)
Ακόμη, την μία γραμμή από τα 220 την συνδέω στο ΜΤ1 και από το ΜΤ2 στην είσοδο για τα φώτα.
Η άλλη γραμμή συνδέεται με την άλλη AC είσοδο των φωτιστικών.

Τί κάνω λάθος? Ακολουθώ πιστά το κύκλωμα στην σελίδα 5 του datasheet για τα 240Volt.

Από το ποδαράκι 1 του MOC διαρρέονται 19mA.
Στο datasheet αναφέρει ως μέγιστο ρεύμα από το LED 15mA και στα 3 Volt.

----------


## FILMAN

> Χρησιμοποιώντας το MOC3041 και το BT139X δεν μπορώ να το δουλέψω ούτε από τροφοδοτικό.
> 5 Volt στο pin1 του MOC , παρεμβάλοντας σε σειρά αντίσταση 180Ω. 
> Pin2 στο Ground του τροφοδοτικού μου.
> Pin4 tou MOC, sto G του BT139 (pin3)
> Pin6 tou MOC sto MT1 (εδώ είναι το λάθος! Στο ΜΤ2 πρέπει όχι στο ΜΤ1! Έτσι όπως το έκανες δεν πήγαινε ποτέ ρεύμα στην πύλη του triac!) tou ΒΤ139(pin1), παρεμβαλοντας αντίσταση 382Ω 1/2W (δεν έχω 360Ω)
> Ακόμη, την μία γραμμή από τα 220 την συνδέω στο ΜΤ1 και από το ΜΤ2 στην είσοδο για τα φώτα.
> Η άλλη γραμμή συνδέεται με την άλλη AC είσοδο των φωτιστικών.
> 
> Τί κάνω λάθος? Ακολουθώ πιστά το κύκλωμα στην σελίδα 5 του datasheet για τα 240Volt.
> ...



Πληροφοριακά ο μεσαίος ακροδέκτης του triac είναι το ΜΤ2. Ο αριστερός όπως το κοιτάς από μπροστά με τα πόδια κάτω είναι το ΜΤ1 και ο δεξιός η πύλη. Τα 15 mA δεν είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα του οπτοζεύκτη, αλλά το όριο πάνω από το οποίο θα σου ενεργοποιήσει το triac. Αντέχει μέχρι 60mA. Φυσικά δεν χρειάζεται να το φτάσεις εκεί. Με 20mA είσαι μια χαρά.

----------


## nathanas

> Πληροφοριακά ο μεσαίος ακροδέκτης του triac είναι το  ΜΤ2. Ο αριστερός όπως το κοιτάς από μπροστά με τα πόδια κάτω είναι το  ΜΤ1 και ο δεξιός η πύλη.



Δουλεύει!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου, για την βοήθεια...Η αλήθεια είναι πως είχα δει ποιό είναι το ΜΤ1 και ΜΤ2 αλλά νόμιζα πως είναι το ίδιο όπως και αν τα σύνδεα..όπως για παράδειγμα με το ρελέ..

----------


## FILMAN

Χεχε! Είδες; Τελικά δεν ακολουθούσες πιστά το σχεδιάγραμμα! Παρεμπιπτόντως, την αντίσταση που είναι μεταξύ G και ΜΤ1 την έχεις βάλει; Αν ναι να ξέρεις ότι είναι περιττή. μπορείς να την αφαιρέσεις (ανοιχτό κύκλωμα). Καλή επιτυχία με τις υπόλοιπες δοκιμές!

----------


## nathanas

Δεν την έχω βάλει...

Αν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το Triac για να κάνω dimming effects τί πρέπει να προμηθευτώ από εξαρτήματα?
Αν και αυτό που ήθελά να φτιάξω το ολοκλήρωσα, ακούγωντας για dimming αριστερά-δεξιά όσον αφορά το triac, ψήθηκα να του ρίξω καμμια ματιά...

----------


## FILMAN

Αρχικά θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις τον οπτοζεύκτη με άλλον που δεν είναι zero crossing (ο αντίστοιχος αυτού που έχεις είναι ο MOC30*2*1). Τα φώτα σου θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζουν dimming, δηλ. να είναι λάμπες πυρακτώσεως ή αλογόνου. Στη συνέχεια οδηγείς τον οπτοζεύκτη με στενούς παλμούς περιόδου 10msec οι οποίοι θα πρέπει να είναι σε συγχρονισμό με την τάση του δικτύου. Ξεκινώντας από το σημείο που η τάση του δικτύου είναι μηδέν και καθυστερώντας τους παλμούς για χρόνο από  0 - 10msec, πετυχαίνεις τη ρύθμιση του φωτισμού. Στην ουσία έτσι καθορίζεις τη χρονική στιγμή που θα διεγερθεί το triac το οποίο και θα παραμείνει αγώγιμο ώσπου το ρεύμα που περνάει από μέσα του γίνει 0 (αυτό γίνεται όταν η τάση του δικτύου φτάσει στο 0 αν το φορτίο σου είναι ωμικό) οπότε το triac αποκόπτει από μόνο του. Εφόσον το σημείο που αποκόπτει είναι σταθερό (αφού εξαρτάται μόνο από την τάση του δικτύου, δηλ. το πότε αυτή μηδενίζεται) παίζοντας με τη χρονική στιγμή του σκανδαλισμού στην ουσία καθορίζουμε τη γωνία αγωγιμότητας του triac. Έτσι το φορτίο θα τροφοδοτείται για περισσότερο ή λιγότερο χρόνο, οπότε θα μεταβάλλεται και η φωτεινότητα. Φυσικά, επειδή η κυματομορφή είναι ημιτονοειδής, σε ίσα μικρά χρονικά διαστήματα δεν αντιστοιχεί πάντα η ίδια τιμή τάσης, και κατά συνέπεια η σχέση μεταξύ της φωτεινότητας των λαμπτήρων και της γωνίας αγωγιμότητας δεν είναι γραμμική.

----------


## nathanas

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες....Κάτι τελευταίο...Ξέρεις κανένα καλό link για να ριξω το διάβασμα που χρειάζεται?
Ή αλλιώς θέλω ορολογία για το dimming με triac..
Αυτά προς το παρόν!
Και πάλι χίλια ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Damiano

Ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω:
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/.../anp/11796.htm
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/.../anp/17193.htm
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/...e/anp/3580.htm
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/...e/anp/3578.htm
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/...e/anp/3564.htm
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/...e/anp/1863.htm

νομίζω πως περιέχουν πληροφορίες που σε ενδιαφέρουν. Ψάξε και στην υπόλοιπη ιστοσελίδα.
Φυσικά δεν είναι η μόνη πηγή, κοίτα και σε άλλους κατασκευαστές σχετικών προϊόντων.

Πριν από κάθε δοκιμή, σιγουρέψου ότι έχεις καταλάβει τι κάνεις!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Κλεοπάτρα;



Το έχει ακόμα και ο Θέμης δίπλα??

----------

